# Oh Gawd I got searched by the coppers today!



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

It's a conspiracy I tell ya. Went to the courthouse to pay my taxes, did not make it past the metal detector. Thought I had removed all my metal, forgot about my phone, forgot about the black sock thingy holding my reading specs. And then they had the nerve to ask me if I was a cop! Actually I get this all the time, it must be my "demeanor" or the way I "carry" myself.

So after I made my way to the tax woman, I went over to the office of Elections. In a previous discussion here about being registered "I", I stopped to ask what election I was barred from voting in. In PA that is the Primary election, unless there is a question on the ballot, then I can vote on the question. When I asked, the woman sort wrinkled up her nose, which I read as code for her thinking "you're one of "those" people". Is it not true that the "I" people ultimately decide who wins the elections? Elections are decided by slim margins, and the independants are ultimately the block that puts a candidate over the top.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, im guessing they didn't choke you to death! Where's Diver im sure he'll chime in shortly.... :icon_surprised:


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

At least you didn't get a free anal cavity search.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You gotta go to the airport for the free colonoscopy, hernia check and chest X-ray.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I go through the same thing just to pay the water bill!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

could have been worse you could have been mistaken for a lawyer - or as one of our previous folk an anti-lawyer


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> Well, im guessing they didn't choke you to death! Where's Diver im sure he'll chime in shortly.... :icon_surprised:


Interesting you should bring up the choking issue. Officer Pantaleo, of killing Eric Garner fame got himself back in the news by getting into a traffic accident this past weekend, ramming another car with a police car. He's still on desk duty due to the federal investigation and the civil suit by Garner's family. NYPD has also paid out two prior settlements for police brutality on this guy. He has managed all this prior to the age of 30.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have to go into the county courthouse on occasion, and I know I'll have to go thru the metal detector. The only thing I take, other than paperwork, are my truck keys an wallet. Everything else stays in the truck.
The 2 deputies are always incredulous that is all I have on me and spend a lot of time waving around their little wand.:armata_PDT_12:


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Diver said:


> Interesting you should bring up the choking issue. Officer Pantaleo, of killing Eric Garner fame got himself back in the news by getting into a traffic accident this past weekend, ramming another car with a police car. He's still on desk duty due to the federal investigation and the civil suit by Garner's family. NYPD has also paid out two prior settlements for police brutality on this guy. He has managed all this prior to the age of 30.


So I take it you convicted Officer Pantaleo in absentia?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Of course he did? He's Judge Dredd (Driver) Drivvell or something like that. Can't let a little thing like a grand jury get in the way of the great white whiner


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> Interesting you should bring up the choking issue. Officer Pantaleo, of killing Eric Garner fame got himself back in the news by getting into a traffic accident this past weekend, ramming another car with a police car. He's still on desk duty due to the federal investigation and the civil suit by Garner's family. NYPD has also paid out two prior settlements for police brutality on this guy. He has managed all this prior to the age of 30.


Garner wasn't choked. And he wasn't killed. He died from medical complications associated with his resisting arrest.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Taxes, water bills, etc ... hey fellas, they make these little thingies called stamps!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Taxes, water bills, etc ... hey fellas, they make these little thingies called stamps!


I use something called the internet. It's a magical world of fairies that carry my money from my bank account through theses little flexible tunnels coming out of the back of my compu-box station, and deliver said money to the bill collector's compu-box station. They even hand type a message to me letting me know when they've successfully completed the task. It arrives via miniature carrier pigeon, which must use the same little flexible tunnels, because I never seem to catch a glimpse of him.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

I thought that was what wives were for. to spirit ones money away at the speed of light


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Worst I encountered was jury duty. Drink machines & smoking was all outside. So every break you got had to come back in threw security.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> So I take it you convicted Officer Pantaleo in absentia?


Nope. The NYPD settled the brutality suits without any urging from me. The rest of it is just piling up for either settlement or eventual court dates.

Of course Pantaleo will be lost in the next billion dollars worth of settlements.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just a bit too much Hype from the D Man. Granted I didn't get thru the whole list of 10,000 folks that sued the city. but from what I can see, several of the major settlements didn't involve NYPD. Those that could be ID'd as directed at the PD or individual police Officers showed $0.00 settlements or relatively small amounts. but hey don't take my word enjoy the file https://www.muckrock.com/news/archi...aid-over-428-million-settlements-over-last-f/


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Just a bit too much Hype from the D Man. Granted I didn't get thru the whole list of 10,000 folks that sued the city. but from what I can see, several of the major settlements didn't involve NYPD. Those that could be ID'd as directed at the PD or individual police Officers showed $0.00 settlements or relatively small amounts. but hey don't take my word enjoy the file https://www.muckrock.com/news/archi...aid-over-428-million-settlements-over-last-f/


Oh they're in there. Abner Louima is now living comfortably in Florida off his settlement.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

i like to pay by internet


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Taxes, water bills, etc ... hey fellas, they make these little thingies called stamps!


I guess I had that option. However the deadline is 4.2.2115 and the county gets their money at the latest possible date I can manage (I'm trying to fix that). So I just handled it in person this time, with cash.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Some advice--RTFI
Before going thru the scanners--


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Who need to schedule an appointment with the doctor for a physical, when you can visit several state and federal buildings and by the time your done you've had a physical.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> Oh they're in there. Abner Louima is now living comfortably in Florida off his settlement.


First what happened to Mr. Louima should never have happened. And having said that it took place 18 years ago. Not yesterday. Not last year. 18 years ago.

And reviewing the claims against NYC only about 400 out of 10,000 are ID'd as against NYPD. Now I haven't gone thru the entire list, but I did go thru the A's. There are 13 cases by individuals and three by taxicab companies (Hack Licenses). Of the 13 by individuals only three resulted in a cash settlement.

And that was over a five or six year period.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> First what happened to Mr. Louima should never have happened. And having said that it took place 18 years ago. Not yesterday. Not last year. 18 years ago.
> 
> And reviewing the claims against NYC only about 400 out of 10,000 are ID'd as against NYPD. Now I haven't gone thru the entire list, but I did go thru the A's. There are 13 cases by individuals and three by taxicab companies (Hack Licenses). Of the 13 by individuals only three resulted in a cash settlement.
> 
> And that was over a five or six year period.


What? You agree that what happened to Mr. Louima should not have happened? You aren't calling him a "thug" like the 180 or so people the NYPD has killed since?

Are you feeling okay?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> What? You agree that what happened to Mr. Louima should not have happened? You aren't calling him a "thug" like the 180 or so people the NYPD has killed since?
> 
> Are you feeling okay?


Never said what happened to him was right. Never said that any one who got abused by the cops had it coming. However for those that resisted arrest and the cops had to use a level of force to effect the arrest, I'm sorry they were stupid enough to argue when the for magic words were said - you are under arrest.

And I've always felt ok. But you've got to remember that I've been a peace officer almost as long as I've been a police officer.

And of the 180 how many were determined either by the OIS team (officer involved shooting) or a grand jury justifiable homicides rather than manslaughter, second or first degree murder or capital murder?

Remember that the standard for police is higher than it is for a non sworn individual like you.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Interesting you ask. Every single one of the cases where an officer has killed someone in the past couple decades has resulted in the officer walking. All but 4 were ruled that way by the police themselves. Never even made it to a grand jury.

However, for those of us who live and work here, we're inclined to think maybe the police are a bit soft on themselves, and we note the complete lack of meaningful change since Abner Louima's case.

Today's paper for instance has a story about police coming to a tough high school to break up a fight between students, and proceed to beat and arrest a teacher in front of his whole class. You guessed it! Another lawsuit against the city! So what does the NYPD do? They assign the same cop as a school safety officer in the same school!

Brilliant.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

funny. seems that teacher may have been the aggressor or at least interfering with the lawful actions of the police. A Bronx teacher was arrested Wednesday for shoving one of the school-safety officers trying to break up a fight between two students, police said.
Jack Israel, 55, allegedly intervened when the NYPD school agents attempted to arrest the scuffling students at DeWitt Clinton HS.
Israel, who allegedly pushed the officer during the melee, was charged with assault, resisting arrest and harassment.

Course it could have been the teacher's decision to sue NYPD in fed court for an incident two years ago.

Sorry Diver for such a violent school - most weapons seized in a single school over the last two years - I can see why the cops wanted to break up the fight quickly so no one gets shanked. 

what you seem to forget is that no one got seriously hurt. but I guess you believe the teacher had a "god given right " to shove the cop?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> funny. seems that teacher may have been the aggressor or at least interfering with the lawful actions of the police. A Bronx teacher was arrested Wednesday for shoving one of the school-safety officers trying to break up a fight between two students, police said.
> Jack Israel, 55, allegedly intervened when the NYPD school agents attempted to arrest the scuffling students at DeWitt Clinton HS.
> Israel, who allegedly pushed the officer during the melee, was charged with assault, resisting arrest and harassment.
> 
> ...


The teacher wound up with broken ribs and injured shoulder and was out of work for 8 weeks due to his injuries. His version denies him pushing anyone, but does say he suggested the officer was being too aggressive, which triggered the assault on the teacher. The resisting arrest charge seems ridiculous as well as the cop seems to have almost instantly slammed the teacher into the wall injuring him and leaving him in no condition to resist. All charges against the teacher have already been dropped, which also says something about the merits of the arrest.

Either way, that cop does not belong in that school.

Finally, there is an entire classroom full of witnesses so if the NYPD doesn't settle this one and get that cop out of that school and takes this to trial, it will be a media circus.

The smart move would be to remove that cop from that school before the teacher gets the idea to go for a restraining order.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hell I'd deny I pushed a cop if I ever did and was charged with it> Actually I wouldn't say a word. but hell deny it makes the workers comp claim all the easier for the city to agree to. 

sorry diver, you've never been a cop probably shouldn't ever be one for everyone's safety your's included. you have not a clue what it takes to do the job, and and have everyone go home safely at the end of the day.

And yes, having worked as a one man unit in a small town for over 10 years with backup as much as 30 minutes away, I have had to respond to situations like described in the paper. Sorry but everyone fighting got tossed into cuffs - sometimes even the good guys - until things quieted down and you could make sense out of what happened.

but hey mr isreal has every right to sue for several million dollars and then walk away with perhaps a couple of grand for a settlement with not much effort.

a body camera or at least a body tape recorder - which my towns were using about 5 years ago - go a long way to take the wind out of civilian complaints really fast


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sarge, need I remind you of our PM exchange not so many moons ago?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Hell I'd deny I pushed a cop if I ever did and was charged with it> Actually I wouldn't say a word. but hell deny it makes the workers comp claim all the easier for the city to agree to.
> 
> sorry diver, you've never been a cop probably shouldn't ever be one for everyone's safety your's included. you have not a clue what it takes to do the job, and and have everyone go home safely at the end of the day.
> 
> ...


There was an entire classroom full of witnesses. It shouldn't be too hard to figure out who the aggressor was.

NYPD is now under court order to have body cameras on the cops in certain neighborhoods and I suspect will eventually roll them out to the entire force, though with 35,000 cops that may take awhile. There has been no mention of them in the news I have seen on this case, but the city is also rolling out security cameras in more and more locations. It is going to be very difficult to commit an act of violence and not be filmed in NY before long.

As for "not having a clue" we're back to the same lame excuses. What sort of clue do you have as to what it is like to be in NY every day? Ever spent any significant time there? I've been working there from the financial crisis in the '70s, through the Dinkins crime wave years, the Bloomberg nanny state years, to the present. The NYPD has been a bunch of scum the whole time no matter what the conditions are.

Furthermore, they can't shoot straight.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/empire-sta...ypd-gunfire-wounded-victims/story?id=17078377

Remember these are the guys that caused NY to develop the NY trigger.

and searching me my fellow commuters is still security theater and serves no purpose whatsoever except harassment of commuters.


----------

